# 2.0TDI Build!



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That'll be interesting to see, where at in Indiana? I live near Indy I might just have to check it out..lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Subscribed

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That should be incredibly interesting. I'd like to see how that turns out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Subscribed. This should be interesting can't wait for more updates


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> That'll be interesting to see, where at in Indiana? I live near Indy I might just have to check it out..lol


Its fleece performance in brownsburg,IN they build alot of diesel drag and pulling trucks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Ooh yes, I can't wait to follow this one !


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Brownsburg isn't exactly southern Indiana. This is awesome to hear though. I bought my 2011 Cruze in Brownsburg (Dugan Chevrolet). Can't wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

98sonoma said:


> Brownsburg isn't exactly southern Indiana. This is awesome to hear though. I bought my 2011 Cruze in Brownsburg (Dugan Chevrolet). Can't wait to see what they come up with.


I meant central indiana hahaha I was half asleep when I posted. Its just northwest of indy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

I, agree, _"...dis gonn-bee gooder'n sh!t..."_


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> I, agree, _"...dis gonn-bee gooder'n sh!t..."_


Yup can't wait subscribe just because I want a diesel cruze.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Subscribed, excited to see how this turns out 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Subbed, might trade in my '13 for a diesel if I like the redesign enough in '15


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This is a good opportunity guys, lets not ruin it.  keep us updated boosted, i am interested since i do need a second car in a year or two.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

If ya don't like what this topic is about then stay off of it. Plain and simple

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry its been so long since ive updated. Fleece is being secretive about it lol but as far as an update goes, they have the motor tore down and the rods and pistons out of it. Im assuming custom made carrillo billet rods and upgraded pistons. I will post more as I get more info!!!!

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...can Fleece (as in fleece (verb) the sheep?) tell us what turbo GM is using on the diesel engine (manufacturer & model number)?

Obviously, it is NOT the same as the Garrett used on the 1.4LT and 1.6LT engines, because it's a variable vane model...which the Garrett isn't.


----------



## RedCruze (Sep 5, 2012)

Please excuse my ignorance ... But the the difference is? And how do the variable vane work? I have bolted on turbos that has always been the extent other the bigger or smaller I know. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

RedCruze said:


> Please excuse my ignorance ... But the the difference is? And how do the variable vane work? I have bolted on turbos that has always been the extent other the bigger or smaller I know.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


the turbo is part of the manifold the only way to add a new turbo is to get a new manifold.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

RedCruze said:


> Please excuse my ignorance ... But the the difference is? And how do the variable vane work? I have bolted on turbos that has always been the extent other the bigger or smaller I know.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


...see this earlier post on the diesel's turbine: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/8508-new-2013-eco-d-cruze-use-holset-vgt.html

...page 8 here has info about VGT: http://www.holset.co.uk/mainsite/pics-related/3_1-magazines/HTiEdition13.pdf


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

UPDATE: engine is torn down. They have a new high pressure custom injection pump, bigger injectors and talks of a bigger turbo. And they have gained access to the ecm! So it is crackable!! And the engine is built by FIAT! More soon to come!

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

The engine is made by FIAT but is designed in a power train partnership facility by GM and FIAT in Turin, Italy. It is actually manufactured in Klasserhausen, Germany. Looks like it may have been regulatory issues that led to the use of the engine as it was easier to adapt to US standards and altitudes than the Daewoo diesel. 

A Fiat factoid about the 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel - Road & Track


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey Guys, I just signed up on this forum as a supporting vendor. I'm Brayden Fleece with Fleece Performance Engineering Inc. out of Brownsburg, IN. We have been tinkering with the 2.0 LUZ engine tuning for about 3 months now and have made some serious improvements in power! We are taking aim at all out power with this engine, but want to retain the mileage if possible. Our current tuning is putting 30hp/70lbft additional to the tire and isn't sacrificing any mileage so far. I plan to have 400 at the tire before race season next spring, so it will be a busy winter. We have Carillo rods on order, head studs and all the other parts that will be necessary to make that power. So stay tuned to this thread or we can start a build thread with pictures asap.


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

The turbo is a Garrent VNT.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for chiming in Brayden! Looking forward as a diesel owner to further updates!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Brayden said:


> Hey Guys, I just signed up on this forum as a supporting vendor. I'm Brayden Fleece with Fleece Performance Engineering Inc. out of Brownsburg, IN. We have been tinkering with the 2.0 LUZ engine tuning for about 3 months now and have made some serious improvements in power! We are taking aim at all out power with this engine, but want to retain the mileage if possible. Our current tuning is putting 30hp/70lbft additional to the tire and isn't sacrificing any mileage so far. I plan to have 400 at the tire before race season next spring, so it will be a busy winter. We have Carillo rods on order, head studs and all the other parts that will be necessary to make that power. So stay tuned to this thread or we can start a build thread with pictures asap.



I'm buying a CTD
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome Brayden, good to see you on here!


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Welcome Brayden, good to see you on here!


 Thanks! BTW is it just me or can you not hit the return button to start a new line ... ??


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Brayden said:


> Thanks! BTW is it just me or can you not hit the return button to start a new line ... ??


What do you mean I can hit the enter button and starts a new line in this post.


Like this other than that I do t understand the question. 
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think it is just you. I have not had any problems.


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

hmm... I'll try chrome.. Whatever I do.. I can't space down to another line .. it's all on this one line... oh well..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Brayden said:


> hmm... I'll try chrome.. Whatever I do.. I can't space down to another line .. it's all on this one line... oh well..



Did you try tab a lot lol
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

you can always hold shift and then hit enter. 

like so


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Brayden said:


> hmm... I'll try chrome.. Whatever I do.. I can't space down to another line .. it's all on this one line... oh well..


I have this problem on my Dad's computer using IE. No problems in Chrome. 

I have been drooling over your website since I bought my Cruze on 10/27. As soon as I have the money, I am getting your tune! I am hoping for a Black Friday special *wink wink*

Thanks Fleece, looking forward to working with you!


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

Black Friday sale is coming ;-)

Also comes with 3 tunes now and maybe more now that I've found all the timing and most of the boost maps today ;-) back to the dyno I go


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok...with the huge amount of stock torque, I can't imagine how much a modified Cruze can crank!!!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Brayden said:


> Thanks! BTW is it just me or can you not hit the return button to start a new line ... ??


The fix for that is in this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/5-cruzetalk-site-issues/32194-cant-do-return-start-new-paragraph.html


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Glad you joined Brayden! I was trying to keep up with it and relay it here between Facebook but have been super busy! I tried to lay some ground work for ya lol

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Brayden how much can the transmission reliably handle? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

DieselMan33 said:


> Brayden how much can the *transmission* reliably handle?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The GM Powetrain website states the AISIN-WARNER F40 maximum engine torque at 400 Nm.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

It can hold 295 lbs/ft of torque just what cuda stated.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought the true spec was well over 300ft/lbs but that GM's data commonly states right above what the engine's output it's matched to. I believe I got this number from the manufacturer myself. I'll look for the link.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This is hearsay but here's one conversation I found about it claiming 325ft/lbs. Too bad the links are broke in the thread. I'll keep looking.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...7m80jIPuZeTzTJwSA&sig2=mUU5rYK2M5Y-4V3qb-Urfg

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It appears there are many different models/equivalents that are the same transmission since it's been used in so many different vehicles. Here is a nice link on how to change the fluid and also does a nice job of laying out the different identities of the tranny. 

How To: Transmission Fluid Change on the Aisin Warner AWTF-80SC (06+ Aero Automatic) - SaabCentral Forums

Wikipedia article stating it's good for 325ft/lb (440nm) torque. 

AWTF-80 SC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The product lineup on Aisan's sight confirms 440nm for this tranny.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

If you want a tune with the added benefits go to inmotionuse.com


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, that just happened! Check my build thread for details


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome, just saw they made another video of the CTD.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Yes, that just happened! Check my build thread for details


Oh Boy...


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I wonder what a tranny rebuild goes for in this car? Cause I might find out if I get this lol


----------

